

IDEO's Nicole Kahn on Giving Presentations - scotthtaylor
http://firstround.com/article/This-Advice-From-IDEOs-Nicole-Kahn-Will-Transform-the-Way-You-Give-Presentations

======
guimarin
This 'advice' is a really great re-skin of Nancy Duarte's book Resonate.[1]

Nancy is one of the genius' behind Duarte Designs[2] whose client list
includes Steve Jobs and his infamous Apple presentations as well as Al Gore
and his 'Inconvenient Truth' presentation.

1\. [http://www.amazon.com/Resonate-Present-Stories-Transform-
Aud...](http://www.amazon.com/Resonate-Present-Stories-Transform-
Audiences/dp/0470632011/) 2\. [http://www.duarte.com/](http://www.duarte.com/)

